# Lakh Khushiyan-Gurubani



## manju_ambare (Feb 27, 2006)

I have heard Gurubani-Lakh Khushiyan and i want written script for the same. 
Can anybody send this to me............pls i m waiting for it eagerly.........thank u.

by Bhai Gopal Singh Ji
YouTube - bhai Gopal Singh, Lakh Khushian Patshahian, deep, sikh, kirtan, sitar.old kirtan

by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji
YouTube - Lakh Khushiyan patshayian .Waheguru Ji.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 27, 2006)

manju_ambare said:
			
		

> I have heard Gurubani-Lakh Khushiyan and i want written script for the same. Can anybody send this to me............pls i m waiting for it eagerly.........thank u


 
well here i am sending it you just as eagerly..

read and enjoy..the meanings aslo given

However please understand that the CENTRAL MEANING of thsi Shaabd is given in the RAHAO Panktee..that entanglemnt with Maya..and Going on without the ONE is a useless occupation.. The Ragis use the Lakh Khushian line to make more "money"... read the shabad carefully and get Guru Jis real meaning.

Its on Page 44 of SGGS.

3 Sriraag Guru Arjan Dev  

isrIrwgu mhlw 5 ] 
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl: 
sireeraag mehalaa 5 || 
 http://searchgurbani.com/main.php?book=sri_guru_granth_sahib&action=pagebypage&page=44# http://searchgurbani.com/main.php?book=sri_guru_granth_sahib&action=pagebypage&page=44#  

sBy Qok prwpqy jy AwvY ieku hiQ ] 
All things are received if the One is obtained. 
sabhae thhok paraapathae jae aavai eik hathh || 


jnmu pdwrQu sPlu hY jy scw sbdu kiQ ] 
The precious gift of this human life becomes fruitful when one chants the True Word of the Shabad. 
janam padhaarathh safal hai jae sachaa sabadh kathh || 


gur qy mhlu prwpqy ijsu iliKAw hovY miQ ]1] 
One who has such destiny written on his forehead enters the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, through the Guru. ||1||
gur thae mehal paraapathae jis likhiaa hovai mathh ||1|| 


myry mn eyks isau icqu lwie ] 
O my mind, focus your consciousness on the One. 
maerae man eaekas sio chith laae || 


eyks ibnu sB DMDu hY sB imiQAw mohu mwie ]1] rhwau ] 
Without the One, all entanglements are worthless; emotional attachment to Maya is totally false. ||1||Pause|| 
eaekas bin sabh dhhandhh hai sabh mithhiaa mohu maae ||1|| rehaao || 


lK KusIAw pwiqswhIAw jy siqguru ndir kryie ] 
Hundreds of thousands of princely pleasures are enjoyed, if the True Guru bestows His Glance of Grace. 
lakh khuseeaa paathisaaheeaa jae sathigur nadhar karaee || 


inmK eyk hir nwmu dyie myrw mnu qnu sIqlu hoie ] 
If He bestows the Name of the Lord, for even a moment, my mind and body are cooled and soothed. 
nimakh eaek har naam dhaee maeraa man than seethal hoe || 


ijs kau pUrib iliKAw iqin siqgur crn ghy ]2] 
Those who have such pre-ordained destiny hold tight to the Feet of the True Guru. ||2|| 
jis ko poorab likhiaa thin sathigur charan gehae ||2|| 


sPl mUrqu sPlw GVI ijqu scy nwil ipAwru ] 
Fruitful is that moment, and fruitful is that time, when one is in love with the True Lord. 
safal moorath safalaa gharree jith sachae naal piaar || 


dUKu sMqwpu n lgeI ijsu hir kw nwmu ADwru ] 
Suffering and sorrow do not touch those who have the Support of the Name of the Lord. 
dhookh santhaap n lagee jis har kaa naam adhhaar || 


bwh pkiV guir kwiFAw soeI auqirAw pwir ]3] 
Grasping him by the arm, the Guru lifts them up and out, and carries them across to the other side. ||3|| 
baah pakarr gur kaadtiaa soee outhariaa paar ||3|| 


Qwnu suhwvw pivqu hY ijQY sMq sBw ] 
Embellished and immaculate is that place where the Saints gather together. 
thhaan suhaavaa pavith hai jithhai santh sabhaa || 


FoeI iqs hI no imlY ijin pUrw gurU lBw ] 
He alone finds shelter, who has met the Perfect Guru. 
dtoee this hee no milai jin pooraa guroo labhaa || 
nwnk bDw Gru qhW ijQY imrqu n jnmu jrw ]4]6]76] 
Nanak builds his house upon that site where there is no death, no birth, and no old age. ||4||6||76|| 
naanak badhhaa ghar thehaan jithhai mirath n janam jaraa ||4||6||76|| 

Jarnail singh gyani Malaysia


----------



## manju_ambare (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks alot but can u give me a hindi version of the same bcoz its difficult to get a right pronouciation of the same while reading in English.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 28, 2006)

Please go to thsi website..it has Devnagree version...as well.
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=hindi

Hope this works.   The Page is 44..scroll downwards..

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## rinti (Mar 8, 2006)

SSA,
Does anyone knows where I can download free shabad's mp3...  if so then pls advise
Regards
Rinti.


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Mar 8, 2006)

WJKK WJKF,

Following arethe few links from where you could either download kirtan in MP3 format or you could listen to the kirtan online 

http://www.sonapreet.net/

http://www.interfaithcharities.org/Sikhism/SikhDiPachhaan.php

http://www.kirtan.org

http://parmeshardwar.com/onkirtan.asp

http://www.sgpc.net/index.html

Thanks & regards,


----------



## Chandandeep (Jun 7, 2008)

SSA  g

I heard Gurubani-Lakh Khushiyan. & liked it very much. if anybody can send the same gurbani to me. plzzzzzzzzz. i m new on this network


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

Chanandeep Ji....just scroll UPWARDS and find MY POST sent in February 2007...the Gurbani Shabad is there in full...enjoy.


----------



## avtarkaint (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for linkss:interestedsingh:


----------

